# تصميم مراوح واختيار موتور



## احمد بن رجب (29 مايو 2011)

كيف يمكنني اختيار مروحة وموتور لجهاز تجميع غبار (فلتر) لنفرض انه يشفط 50000 متر مكعب في الساعة هواء ملوث بالغبار ما هي الطريقة وما هي المعلومات المطلوبة افيدونا وشكرا


----------



## abue tycer (30 مايو 2011)

المروحة هي 
CENTRFUGAL TYPE
POWER IN SHAFT OF FAN : 50 Kwh
motor power :75 kwh , speed 1450 rpm
flow rate : 50000 cubic meter/ hr
pressure difference : 27 mbar
مع اجمل تحياتي


----------

